# Oaxaca



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

Curious article about a town in Oaxaca....Oaxaca mayor offers a grito in defense of homeland


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Zaachila is a Zapotec town and the mayor is a Morena party member- It is a leftist party( AMLO) recruiting young indigenous so it is not too surprising that the mayor is reminding people about the controversial land deals on which they put up the wind machine in Oaxaca with the help of the Mexican government..same deal with the Canadian mines. I have not followed the controversy about the Huatulco Bays but really that is all part of the same revendications by the leftist. Hence endless road blockeage in Oaxaca state.


----------

